# Going Mental for CA / SA Cichlids - Tank advice needed!!!!



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,
My first tank has been established for nearly a year now (I've since owned & got rid of a 55G Mbuna tank as well) & has been a general community aquarium with various boring stuff such as gourami's, rainbow's & angel fish as well as some blood parrots & clown loaches etc......

I recently purchased a pair of Green Chromide Cichlids & then last weekend some Firemouths & now I am obsessed with the colours of the South American cichlids want to donate my "normal" fish to friends so I can add more CA's / SA's. So I am after advise on which fish I can mix & what will be compatible please (was thinking Bolivian rams maybe?).

The tank is a Fluval Roma 125L measuring 80 X 35 X 45 cm (30" X 14" X 18") although I am seriously considering upgrading it to a Roma 200L which measures 100 X 40 X 55 (40" X 16" X 22")

Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Cromides are asian not SA. And angels are SA cichlids


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

F*** it, I'll ditch the rainbows & throw some Rams & Keyholes in there for good measure.

That'll do me


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

In my opinion Key holes need to be in a species tank as they are so timid.

If you want advice on keeping SA/CA cichlids here's the best I can give:

SIZE MATTERS!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am confused. What is in the 125L now?

And what do you want to add?

...Bill


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok, I should have been more specific... Get the biggest tank you can...


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

OKâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦

My 125L has had basic community fish in it to this I added a pair of green chromides (I didnâ€™t know what they weâ€™re I just loved the colours). Since then Iâ€™ve purchased a pair of firemouths & since then Iâ€™ve fallen in love with them & am looking to get shot of my boring fish & add more colourful cichlids like the firemouth & chromides.

As per my previous post I donâ€™t know what I want to add something that will match the colour & appearance of the firemouth/chromide & get along. I am not that up on Amearican cichlids so forgive me if I donâ€™t know what they are.

125L is 33 US Gallonsâ€¦â€¦
200L is 58 US Gallonsâ€¦â€¦.

Although I was looking at the larger tank & I did consider that to make the upgrade beneficial Iâ€™d need to go to a 55g or 75g which is out of the question (55g Malawi went because it murdered the electric bill, this 125L doesnâ€™t touch it as itâ€™s in my bedroom which is warmer than my lounge).

Recently I figured although 200L is bigger than 125L it still isnâ€™t â€œbig enoughâ€


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think what you have are Orange Chromides Which get about 3.5" and dont appear to be too aggressive. I have no experience with them besides what I read here.

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/as ... 100053.asp

Green Chromides apparently get 16" so I hope you dont have them.

Firemouths get 6" or so and can be very aggressive, Especially in a small tank.

The 30" tank you have now is way too small for your current stocklist. The FM will probably kill everything in it including each other. (many SA/CA cichlids downt like their own kind)

Upgrading to the 200L 40" tank may support your current stock, but you still shouldn't add anymore cichlids. A longer tank is much better for cichlids thrn a tall one.

....Bill


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Bill,

Thanks for the input, I am well aware I'll need a bigger tank at some stage but I figured I'd be ok for now, until they started to grow larger though. ATM my firemouths are abou 1.5".

Here (what are supposed to be) green chromides (although all the pictures I can find on the web are stripped)..........?



















Those orange blurs are my Blood Parrots.....










I am open to whatever will work with stocking & am not bothered about scaling down what I've got & am planning on donating 6 of my current stock to a friend this weekend.

I am also open to how to set the tank up .... Lose some plants? more rocks / hiding places / terratories etc? I have a mixed cichlid book somewhere from when I kept malawi's I am hoping to get to read the SA/CA sections this weekend (although I've always found this forum more useful).


----------



## bfg112 (Feb 13, 2009)

The problem with fish is, they grow fast. They may be okay in the tank you have right now, but in 6 months or less they will outgrow the tank. Trust us on this one. I played that game with my first tank too. I just got my 60" 120 US gallon tank set up a few weeks ago with some juvenile fish. It is hard to resist the temtation to add more because it "looks" like you have the space. I know that in very short time I'm already going to be pusing the limits of the 120 with my current stock.

1 Jack Dempsey
2 blood red parrots
1 chocolate cichlid
1 green severum
5 silver dollars
1 pleco
1 african jewel (I know he shouldn't be in there, but he was a carry over from my old tank)


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

I See Blue Acara's get 6" max, need a minimum of a 30G tank & "can work with less aggressive south american cichlids such as firemouth meeki, convicts and severums"..............

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/so ... 100041.asp

If I got the 58G aquarium (40" X 18" footprint) what else would be compatible the Acara & Firemouth(s) (should I only keep one?

Sorry for all the dumb questions, I'll do some propper reasearch when I get some time!

Thanks


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

bfg112 said:


> The problem with fish is, they grow fast. They may be okay in the tank you have right now, but in 6 months or less they will outgrow the tank.


Hi,

Thanks for the input is that more specific of cichlids?

My parrots were the first fish I added to this tank & aren't much bigger now than the day I got them (not bursting out the tank anyway). The only fish which has really done a growing spurt was my angel but I have a home lined up for him with several other large angels & parraots in a friends 75G when he gets too big. Some of my rainbow fish grew quite quickly, but my clown loaches are still almost as tiny as the day I got them.

Just out of interest what should the stocking of this 33G be or does it depend on the types of fish & there temperments?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Kaosone said:


> Just out of interest what should the stocking of this 33G be or does it depend on the types of fish & there temperments?


Bingo! It totally depends on the type of fish & their temperments - as well as what you want to do with your tank.

We all have opinions of what you could, should, or shouldn't do but in the end the only opinion that matters is your own...

I will say this - once you have been bitten by the cichlid bug you should do as TheFishGuy suggests and buy the biggest tank you can either afford or fit in your house.

The bigger the tank the more options you have.

You could in theory keep a pair of Firemouths or a Firemouth & Blue Acara in your 33g tank - but that doesn't mean that's going to be the best situation for the fish or for you (and your tank). Larger tanks allow you to keep larger cichlids (or more smaller cichlids), where as a smaller tank limits you right off the bat.

If it was my 33g I'd probably go SA dwarves and stock it with the following;

4 - 6 Bolivian Rams
1 - 2 Keyholes
12+ Tetras (Cardinal & Rummynose are my favourites)
1 BN Pleco

I would decorate it with sand (instead of gravel), driftwood & plants with a few rocks to make caves... Try to create 2 to 3 more 'areas of refuge' then you have cichlids.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks but aren't terra's.......... Gay? or are they just peacefull fish to make the numbers up, add coulor & that won't kill each other?  I currently have & BN plec in this tank already.

By suggesting the above list I take it you've gone for stuff that'll stay small & be a perfect stock for the 33g, still weighs in a 20 fish but I am guessing the tetras are about 2" max?

I was intending to get going to get a bigger tank to move some of my stock to it when they outgrew the 33G, but now I am warming to the sensible idea of getting the 53G & stocking it properly so the fish can grow in a tank thats the right size for them.

53G = Blue Acara, Firemouth..........?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are going to upgrade and are limited to Fluval Roma tanks, then go for the 120mm 240L.

Get rid of the Chromides as from what I read they will get huge. Also get rid of the Angels as they are to mellow and not a good mix with most CA cichlids.

Keep the Firemouth(s), Blood Parrots, Pleco, clowns, rainbows, possibly the gourami depending what type.

.....Bill


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Those chromides look like the natural/wild color form of orange chromides, not the larger, brackish water green chromides.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

dwarfpike said:


> Those chromides look like the natural/wild color form of orange chromides, not the larger, brackish water green chromides.


To be honest I didn't think they we're green chromides (although I am no expert) they just dont look like the others I can find on the web, whether its because they're young or not I don't know?

http://images.google.co.uk/images?gbv=2 ... q=&start=0


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

MonteSS said:


> If you are going to upgrade and are limited to Fluval Roma tanks, then go for the 120mm 240L.
> 
> Get rid of the Chromides as from what I read they will get huge. Also get rid of the Angels as they are to mellow and not a good mix with most CA cichlids.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill Thanks for the input.......

I am not limited by the Fluval Roma tanks by any means (although I do like the quality of my 125), it's just that I could accomidate a 100cm (40") tank in my bedroom quite easily without it taking over which a roma 240 would so as it's 4ft long, I've also looked at a Juwel rio 180 but its 20L down on the Fluval 200. Maybe if I got some shelves & lost a chest of drawers I coul get it it but I think it's a bit OTT plus the 200 Will sit on the cabinet which my 125 is on.

I've no problem getting rid of some of my fish as mentioned, I like to chromides so would be looking to keep them until they started to outgrow the tank. My main concern is that I can find a good solution as to what to stock before I start chopping & changing things.

I do like the Blue Acara & if one or two of my Firemouths will live with it than thats a start I'd need to know what else to do with the Roma200 though before I buyone/start giving my fish away to accomadate differnet species.

I guess I could handle some tetra's but I'd need some interestinig fish as well. Also I am not fussed about limiting myself to either CA or SA just al long as they're nice to look at & all get along. The thing I like about my current tank is they're are lots of different fish in the're & it makes for intersetring viewing (I dont fancy having 3-4 "propper fish & 12 gay tetras).


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The other day I had this great response to your thread and it was lost due to a glitch in the computer :?

I'l try and remember...

I remember being at your stage in the hobby and I remember kicking myself fornot getting a big tank right off the bat.

Buy a used tank. Get one as big as possible. You say you have the money in the bank so just be patient, there's deals out there. CHEAP!

Get a six foot tank like a 125 gallon because before you know it you get sucked in and you'll want bigger fish especialy after seeing things like ths:






You think you like cichlids now? Wait till you own one with some personality!

The whole point I'm trying to make is to get the biggest tank possle. Filtration is easy, use air driven sponge filters, they do a great job. There's no need to spend gobbs of money on spill filters or canister filters. I'd be glad to sell you some of my old used canister and spill filters that are collecting dust...

All that leaves for running cost is a heater. Unless you plan to keep plants there's no need for special expensive lighting.. Besides the fact SA/CA cichlids will shred plants!

I have over 35 tanks ranging in size from 1500 gallons to 2 1/2 gallons and every size in between... It all started with one 15 gallon tank of convicts 23 years ago...


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> The other day I had this great response to your thread and it was lost due to a glitch in the computer :?
> 
> I'l try and remember...
> 
> ...


I thanks for that this was my 1st tank, but for about 6 months I also had this Mbuna tank (I instantly acquired MTS) after getting the community aquarium & decided to do a species tank.....






I found the malawi's boring & I dont spend that much time in my lounge so the tank was a bit neglected, then to cap it all rhe 200W heater was murdering my electric bill so it went on eBay (I dread to think what it would have been costing now its December & cold & icy here in the UK).

My bedroom however is warmer & I don't notice any difference in the heater in this tank on my electric bill, hence why I am looking to add a larger one in here. Also it's right next to my PC where I spend a fair ammount of time so I enjoy it more.

However realistically 1m (40") is is the maximum length I can go to as I also need to stock some house hold furniture! Still I recon I can keep to 125 in here as well as the 200L if needs be 

Oh & also today to really get the ball rolling I brought myself a Blue Acara & a Thorichthys Ellioti, In a word "Beautiful".

http://aquavisie.retry.org/Database/Aqu ... lioti.html

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/so ... 100041.asp

:dancing:


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry forgot to add, now that I have......

1 X Blue Acara 
1 X Ellioti 
2 X Firemouth meeki

What would be a good layout for them in the 200L (which I better order pretty quickly) & what tank mattes could I put with them (if any, or what could I swop for one of the firemouths)?

Also the roma 200 Comes with a fluval U4 internal filter, shall I ditch it for something heavier duty?

Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, OK, I am sorry...............

Looks like I can keep my bedroom layout but add a 4" tank to the mix without creating too much disturbance 

I am currently looking at getting a Roma 240L (63G - 48" X 18" X 22")

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... googlebase

Â£350 delivered ($575 US), for what they're going for on eBay I might as well get a new one delivered rather than f*** about. Comes with an external filter etc, should be up to the job.

Still I can keep my 125L with the regular stuff in it & move the Acara, Ellioti & Firemouth into the daddy  Should be plenty & I can take it from there.........


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

ok so i think you current stock should be fine in a 63 gallon. just make sure theres enough spots to hide and you should be good, personally i would have done the rams, you could still do the in you 125 though, i had 5 in a 30gallon before. but they went to a bigger tank from a situation like you had.

i went from a 5 gall, to a 10, to a 15, to a 30, to 55, to 75, to a 110.
i shoulda just got the 110 off the hop.

you could do a 75 gallon there only 4 feet.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Electrophyste said:


> ok so i think you current stock should be fine in a 63 gallon. just make sure theres enough spots to hide and you should be good, personally i would have done the rams, you could still do the in you 125 though, i had 5 in a 30gallon before. but they went to a bigger tank from a situation like you had.
> 
> i went from a 5 gall, to a 10, to a 15, to a 30, to 55, to 75, to a 110.
> i shoulda just got the 110 off the hop.
> ...


Hi, thats what Ia m looking to do I'll keep the 33G where it is & add the 75G as well so I can move my cichlids into it plus then I'll still have my smaller tank to play with


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

the 33 could be used as a grow out tank.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Electrophyste said:


> the 33 could be used as a grow out tank.


Can I be thick & say whats a grow out tank please


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

say in the future you have these larger fish in a larger tank and you see this little guy with so much spunk and its so beautiful and you think to yourself...

"wow! i just have to have him but the bigger guys back home would bully him till he died"

well if you have a grow out tank you could pick him up, take him home, put him in your smaller Grow out tank and watch him grow into it and when hes big enough to where you think hes suitable to live with the bigger guys then you can gust put him in your bigger tank then.

by the way its not think it curiosity, i was there.... i still am there.


----------

